# Seneca Lake Spillway Rumor



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I hate to spread a rumor but I just heard from a good source that the game warden made a visit down to the spillway at Seneca lake and there was several
tickets given out for snagging. Sounds like this was about Tuesday ? If this is true or not ??? I was told the days of snagging walleye and saugeye at this location now will cost you dearly due to the number of calls that was received.

You may have read the thread about the complaints of snagging at this site prior to this one. The word I hear is the Dept. of fish and game + game warden are looking to set up camp on this spillway once again and bust as many snagging treble tossers as they can now.

I heard the fine was a minimum of $120.00 and fishing license revoked for 2012.

Can I get a witness ?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't verify this but I think it should be $1000.00 and loss of license for life. It's FISHING no SNAGGING!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It&#8217;s always been costly there. At one time the spillway was closed from fishing for a period of time in the spring because snagging got so bad. I don&#8217;t know if they still close it or not, but you can bet they watch it every day.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

WOW One could only hope it's true!!!!


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Why dont they just limit it to one hook like they do up on the sandusky and maumee?


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

So what happens if you are actually "fishing" and snag one? Is it just a penalty if you get caught snaggin and keeping it or just if you snag it and release it a penalty too?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

madgoosr said:


> So what happens if you are actually "fishing" and snag one? Is it just a penalty if you get caught snaggin and keeping it or just if you snag it and release it a penalty too?


Any fish caught by snagging must be released immediately. Have a buddy that goes to maumee every year and had an older guy fishing next to him. Some other guy in his mid thirties walks up to them and asks if he could fish between them. They both agree and this guy just starts jerking fish out of the river like crazy and start loading his fish basket. A couple were snagged in the tail and he went way over his limit. The older guy snags one and figures that since the "new" guy was doing it, he might as well too. So in the basket it goes. New guy drops his rod and pulls out his badge. In shock, the old guy says " how are you gonna arrest me when you've been doing it for over an hour"? Game warden pulls up his basket and sure enough there is no bottom in it! Here's you ticket sir.... 

Moral of the story, don't do it. Eventually they catch on to you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You saw there was nobody fishing there the other day Sr. Nothing but dead snagged Shad laying everywhere. Guy I work with has been telling me there were 11-12 cars there every time he went home everyday from work. They must be busting them good for once. I know a guy that got it last year and he was fined for snagging, for every fish he had and lost his license for last year also. It is about time but still years over-do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear they are finally busting a few of those snaggers.
I wonder how many fish Seneca lost through the gates with the 10 ft. drawdown this year?


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

This is good to hear.....only I wish the penalty was worse. Many of the snaggers are the same people that will probably not care much if they don't have a liscense. At least hit them in the wallet a bit harder.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

not trying to ask a dumb question but does any fish get caught by the mouth at senecas spillway?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Why say anything about ? If there are snaggers on here let them be caught and pay the fines !


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

luv fishing said:


> not trying to ask a dumb question but does any fish get caught by the mouth at senecas spillway?


In my experience, it's rare. My mom caught one in February back in'07 though...was a dandy 9 lb'er.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Whaler said:


> Why say anything about ? If there are snaggers on here let them be caught and pay the fines !


Couldn't have said it better myself. The people who ought to know better will find out without being told.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

maynard said:


> In my experience, it's rare. My mom caught one in February back in'07 though...was a dandy 9 lb'er.


i have some dumb questions myself
I have never done this or even know where this spillway is but i have heard about it
If you cant hook one in the mouth and snagging is illegal then why are people fishing there? or am I missing a key point somewhere?

Other question is say these guys that snag these fish unhook them but before releasing the fish their buddy takes a picture, is that a violation and the guy releasing the fish gets a ticket or is the guy ok if he releases in a quick and timely manner?


----------

